# Why so many Snow Ex salters for sale



## Barrakudaman

I have been looking for a used v-box salter for my f-350 and there seems to ba an abundance of used snow ex salters for sale. Is there something wrong with them? Also I have seen a few gas powered salters for sale and they seem to be in the 1000-1500 dollar range. Pro's and cons of gas verse electric. Thanks in advance. Ken


----------



## snowtech

i dont like my snow ex elect. spreaders but love my salt dogg v electric chain drive spreader. Dont get me wrong i would take an elec. over the gas powered any day. the reason is because when we were relying on the gas powered one sure as heck the sob would give us fits in the coldest and crappiest days. The electric ones have always worked when we hit the switch. what i dont like about the snow ex it that unless you have super clean salt it seems to feed to slow. good luck


----------



## flykelley

Not only slow but the controllers are junk and quit at the worst time. If I still owned a snowex I would buy a new controller form Karrie and Co.

Mike


----------



## ajslands

You can't put bulk salt in a Snow ex tailgate spreader! That's for sure :waving: :waving:


----------



## Wayne Volz

*SnowEx spreaders*

I have had good luck out of my SnowEx spreaders. I run five different SnowEx spreaders and have for six years. I have only had to replace one vibrator. I like the electric over the gas because of less maintenance and less things to go wrong at 2:00 in the morning.

I have not had any issues with salt not flowing properly in mine. Two 7550's flow just fine and the material flow is consistent.

Good luck in your final decision.


----------



## Barrakudaman

Thanks for all the info/Input


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

ajslands;1075111 said:


> You can't put bulk salt in a Snow ex tailgate spreader! That's for sure :waving: :waving:


I did that all winter last year. Worked great! Made it nice and easy too!


----------



## Pinky Demon

I've seen 2 of the Vboxes run and never had any problems with them. They throw very consistently and very far.


----------



## Wayne Volz

*1875 Tailgate*

I run three SnowEx 1875 tailgate spreaders and they will throw bulk salt fine. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## CEC61

i've never used anything but gas engines on our spreaders, but sounds like everybody's been happy with the electric motors and i will try one new one this year. Which is the best band? Ex or the Dogg? I need a 1.5 or 2 Ton box. Thanks


----------



## snowtech

i have had better luck with the salt dogg over my snow ex v box spreaders. but i have not had the salt dogg as long as we have been running snow ex so time will tell. but the parts are stupid expensive for snow ex


----------



## 2COR517

snowtech;1075099 said:


> i dont like my snow ex elect. spreaders but love my salt dogg v electric chain drive spreader. Dont get me wrong i would take an elec. over the gas powered any day. the reason is because when we were relying on the gas powered one sure as heck the sob would give us fits in the coldest and crappiest days. The electric ones have always worked when we hit the switch. what i dont like about the snow ex it that unless you have super clean salt it seems to feed to slow. good luck


You have this one?

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/ElectricHopperSpreaders/1400600SS.html


----------



## clark lawn

flykelley;1075101 said:


> Not only slow but the controllers are junk and quit at the worst time. If I still owned a snowex I would buy a new controller form Karrie and Co.
> 
> Mike


read my post on this under the deicing section. found that most of the problems with the controllers are not the controller a all but a bad connection at the bumper plug.


----------



## elite1msmith

Got a link for that post?


----------



## flykelley

clark lawn;1095204 said:


> read my post on this under the deicing section. found that most of the problems with the controllers are not the controller a all but a bad connection at the bumper plug.


Ok even if it is a harness then why is it when you buy a new controller it starts to work. I sold my snowex, bought a downeaster salter for my dump insert and a Karrier harness and controller and have had zero problems for 3 years now. Why no problems, because Karrier makes their controllers and harness here in the USA, they are not cheap but worth every penny IMOP.

Regards Mike


----------



## clark lawn

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106210


elite1msmith;1095489 said:


> Got a link for that post?


----------



## clark lawn

flykelley;1095546 said:


> Ok even if it is a harness then why is it when you buy a new controller it starts to work. I sold my snowex, bought a downeaster salter for my dump insert and a Karrier harness and controller and have had zero problems for 3 years now. Why no problems, because Karrier makes their controllers and harness here in the USA, they are not cheap but worth every penny IMOP.
> 
> Regards Mike


from what snowex told me they start to work with a new controller because there is no wear on the contacts. as electical equipment operates the heat it generates makes it weaker. i new one will compensate for the corrosion in the plug for a while but as it starts to wear it willnot be able to.


----------



## m.$terner

ive beeen subing for a company the last 5 years using a snow ex vbox salt spreader and have never had a problem with it. this company does use bagged salt though and ive never ran bulk in it. seems like a nice salter. hardly ever done anything to it and it only stoped working once and that was due to a loose ground.traced the wires and found the ground and tightened it, starting working fine again after that. stored indoors at all times. they seem like nice salters to me but i dont have much expierence with other brands.


----------

